# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - DEC 5 " LG ONLY Update " New Models arrived

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [05 DEC 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *LG F460L *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *LG F460L *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded       [ World First ]# *LG F490L *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded[ World First ]# *LG F490L *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *LG G4 [H810] *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *LG G4 [H810] *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded   World First ]# *LG G4 [H811]*   ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *LG G4 [H811] *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *LG G4 [H818] *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *LG G4 [H818] *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded   World First ] You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_

----------

